# Gimongous "burl" . . . .



## Kevin (Apr 14, 2014)

Has anyone ever seen wood from inside a knobby this big? I doubt it has eyes and I bet it isn't even all that figured but I would definitely have to slice this thing up to find out. Imagine though what a steal it would be if it was loaded with eyes! Has anyone ever seen a burl produce eyes but didn't have any pins outside? Read the description it is kind f funny.

*Birch Burl*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SENC (Apr 14, 2014)

Podium!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SDB777 (Apr 14, 2014)

That a cedar burl by any chance?

Seen some 'similar' to this in the northwest is all, as I don't actually 'really' know what it is....


Scott (this yours for _freeeeee_) B

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 14, 2014)

SENC said:


> Podium!



Funny ain't it. :-)


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 14, 2014)

He might have a better chance of selling it if he cuts a slice off to reveal the figure .......


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 14, 2014)

SDB777 said:


> That a cedar burl by any chance?
> 
> Seen some 'similar' to this in the northwest is all, as I don't actually 'really' know what it is....
> 
> ...


Birch


----------



## Kevin (Apr 14, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> He might have a better chance of selling it if he cuts a slice off to reveal the figure .......



Or maybe he knows it isn't all that figured. If it was figured you know he would be turning it into big bucks as smaller blanks. Then again he is an "ar-teest" so he might not have a clue. Why don't you take a chance on it Tom.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Apr 14, 2014)

Looks likes a Boeing bomb...


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 15, 2014)

He said it's hollowed out.....


----------



## Kevin (Apr 15, 2014)

If you use the super zoom feature you can see it wasn't hollowed out by man but that it was just 'cleaned up' a bit with a chainsaw or something. You can still see all the natural grain patterns inside the hollow.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Fret440 (Apr 15, 2014)

How does he know it's not just a giant tooth?

Jacob


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 15, 2014)

Petrified wooly mammoth turd

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 15, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Or maybe he knows it isn't all that figured. If it was figured you know he would be turning it into big bucks as smaller blanks. Then again he is an "ar-teest" so he might not have a clue. Why don't you take a chance on it Tom.


No thanks lol, but I know if had found it, one side would have a slice off of it so I knew what I had.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 16, 2014)

they say dogs resemble there owners-- I guess burls do too

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

